# Honda eu7000 timer start?



## Mountainman (Dec 24, 2015)

I need to buy a generator that will run my well pump every two hours for fifteen minutes. The pump needs about 5000 watts 240v. I really like the Honda but haven't been able to find if there is a timer start available


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Anything w/ auto start will work. I'd use a pressure switch (over a timer) at the tank myself. That way the genset would shut off when not needed.


----------

